# OPPO 4K Player



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I asked Oppo about their time table:


OPPO Service <[email protected]> 
Today at 12:01 PM 

Quenten,

We hope to have a UHD player released sometime this Summer to Fall.

Best Regards, 

Customer Service 
OPPO Digital, Inc. 
162 Constitution Dr.
Menlo Park, CA 94025
[email protected] 
Tel: 650-961-1118 
Fax: 650-961-1119

Now that is great news! :spend:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, wouldn't this make another great HTS Giveaway. Dreaming again!0


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe around Christmas?

A note from Oppo...

--------------------------------------

Jim,

We hope to have an UHD replacement for the BDP-103/D by the end of the year and a replacement for the BDP-105/D by early-2017.


Best Regards, 
Customer Service 
OPPO Digital, Inc. 

162 Constitution Dr.
Menlo Park, CA 94025
[email protected] 
Tel: 650-961-1118 
Fax: 650-961-1119


----------

